

Behold, Barcelona? Beware, Barcelona. - nicki_easy
http://www.robbedinbarcelona.com/2011/10/27/behold-barcelona-beware-barcelona/

======
DanBC
> _Rafa claimed to have lost around 20 thousand US dollars in cash and
> valuables that was in a bag_

What the fuck? I don't want to blame the victim here, but really, what the
fuck?

~~~
nicki_easy
This doesn't seem to be all that uncommon here; I've read several similar
stories--a couple of months ago I read that a woman had been robbed of a bag
containing about 40 grand and it was returned to her before she even knew it
was missing. It seems to be common for people to bring large sums of cash on
cruises to gamble in the casinos. Or they've won it there.

------
nicki_easy
If you were an Internet start-up trying to solve Barcelona's rampant thievery
epidemic, what kind of start-up would you be?

